# Servidor DHCP con programación C



## Meliklos (Dic 3, 2010)

Que tal compañeros!

 la cuestión de este tema es...alguno sabe como programar un servidor DHCP en Borland C???

osea, que librerias se usan como se dan direcciones IP a los clientes y demas...
sé cosas sacadas de la galera pero concatenar la información  ahi se complica...

alguien puede dar un brazo???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 3, 2010)

Acá hay varios ya hechos....pero dudo que sean con Borland...
http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=dhcp+open+source+server


----------



## albertoxx (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola mely tienes varias opciones
1) Estan los componentes INDY que son para delphi pero tambien para C www.indyproject.org
2) Puedes usar tambien los componentes ActiveX busca "ActiveX component dhcp server
3) Puedes hacer tu el servidor solo requiere que pongas un socket udp en el puerto 67 y esperes a recibir una peticion de configuracion aqui te doy el link sobre como es el protocolo es facil ya que no es mucho lo que hace basicamente solo recibe la peticion y devuelve el ip que le corresponde al cliente
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Host_Configuration_Protocol

PD. No se por que lo quieres todos los sistemas operativos cuentan ya con un servidor DHCP incorporado por lo menos desde windows me y linux que ya lo trae de cajon


----------



## Meliklos (Dic 5, 2010)

gracias muchachos por la info 

voy a desmenuzarla e informare avances


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 6, 2010)

Aqui consegui algo que te puede servir.... 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/3089247/5-Descripcion-de-nuesto-Servidor


----------

